# Debian weigert sich neue Zeit zu übernehmen



## Hawkster (18. November 2010)

Egal was ich auch mache, mein vServer weigert sich eine neue Zeit anzunehmen.

Anbei ein auszug:

```
login as: root
root@82.96.100.140's password:
Linux (none) 2.6.18-xen-r12rats #1 SMP Tue Sep 16 14:05:26 CEST 2008 i686

The programs included with the Debian GNU/Linux system are free software;
the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.

Debian GNU/Linux comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent
permitted by applicable law.
Last login: Thu Nov 18 12:02:12 2010 from p57b2e9b5.dip.t-dialin.net

xxxxxxxxx:/# clear
xxxxxxxxx:/# date
Thu Nov 18 17:17:47 UTC 2010
xxxxxxxxx:/# rdate time.fu-berlin.de
Thu Nov 18 17:06:07 UTC 2010
xxxxxxxxx:/# date
Thu Nov 18 17:18:04 UTC 2010
xxxxxxxxx:/# date 111817062010
Thu Nov 18 17:06:00 UTC 2010
xxxxxxxxx:/# date
Thu Nov 18 17:18:33 UTC 2010
xxxxxxxxx:/#
```

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir dies erklären, oder einen Rat dazu geben.

Eingeloggt als Root
und ist ein vServer.

Mfg
Hawkster


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. November 2010)

Hallo Hawkster,

die Systemzeit wird vom (Hardware-)Server verwaltet, die darauf laufenden vServer können diese nicht ändern. Wende dich an den Support deines Anbieters mit der Bitte die Zeit richtig einzustellen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

